# Which Media Reactor?



## d3rsk (Feb 3, 2013)

So I am going to need a media reactor or something in the next week or so.
I've noticed more algae growing recently, and want to nip it before it gets out of control.

Now the questions I have for you guys are:

Which media? Carbon? GFO? Carbon/GFO? or Bio-Pellets?

And then I am looking at the following reactors...keep in mind this is a 15G tank with a CPR Aquafuge on the back...so its about 16-17G total.

What I'm looking at:

BRS Deluxe GFO/Carbon reactor:
http://www.bulkreefsupply.com/brs-gfo-carbon-reactor-deluxe.html
(only reason for the deluxe would be the size, to put it in the cabinet under my tank, the normal one wont fit)

CAD Lights Nano reactor:
http://www.cadlights.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=51&products_id=226

Two Little Fishies Phosban Reactor:
http://www.bulkreefsupply.com/phosban-reactor-150.html

Any other opinions are welcome.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

What do you hope to achieve.......

Carbon, pulls crap from the water (disolved organics)

GFO pulls out phos;

Pellets takes time to start up, but you need a damn good skimmer. It converts bad stuff, into not as bad stuff... 

IMO, run carbon. You should be able to control Phos, by not introducing it. So, run the carbon in a single BRS unit (its pretty big, make sure you have room, and it means a pump in the tank to feed it) and you are set.


----------



## d3rsk (Feb 3, 2013)

I have the Hydor Nano Skimmer running....its pretty good so far. 

I want to keep the algae in check, maybe i need more clean up crew...I just reduced my light cycle by 2hrs so hopefully that will not let it get out of control either.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

How big is your tank? How old is your tank? What is your current PO4 level? And Nitrates?
Sounds like you have a small tank. BRS reactor might be too big. I run the TLF reactor with GFO in a 56 Gallon + 25 Gallon(ish) sump and my PO4 is 0 and I am controlling nuisance algae with that + weekly %10-15 waterchanges and careful feeding.


----------



## d3rsk (Feb 3, 2013)

Tank is a 15G column with a 2.5G CPR fuge on the back. The fuge is kinda being used as a sump, it houses my heater and skimmer. 

I'll run tests tonight for nitrates and PO4. 

I do a 3-4 gal water change once a week. Tank is about 2 months old. 


Sent from my BlackBerry 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## JamesHurst (Mar 1, 2013)

I use the PHOSBAN REACTOR 150 for my 40 gallon, with the NPX screens for using it as a bio-pellet reactor. You can run bio pellets, carbon or gfo w/ it.

Make sure to 2x http://www.bulkreefsupply.com/phosban-reactor-npx-screen.html if you're going to use it as a bio pellet reactor


----------

